
Show HN: Not your usual webcam cover - FRWWRE
https://internxt.com/merch
======
feistypharit
I find all webcam covers are to think to close the lid, this one looks no
different. No thanks

------
llampx
How does it work and how is it different from the usual webcam cover?

~~~
mtmail
Their company logo, higher price and knowing you're part of the revolution
(marketing claim).

------
_Schizotypy
Stickers come on laptops for free, just move them

